# Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?



## Gunnar (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Habe diese Pflanzen nie eingesetzt? Ich denke daß die __ Enten oder Vögel diese Unterwasserpflanzen eingeschleppt haben.
Kann mir jemand sagen, um was es sich hier handelt? Das ist wie ein Teppich unter Wasser und unangenehm beim schwimmen, also da, wo die Pflanzen schon fast bis zur Oberfläche ragen! Habe gestern mit der Harke davon was rausgefischt!


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Das sieht aus wie __ Nadelkraut. Es überzieht den Teichboden und ist ein toller Sauerstoffspender (wenn es denn das ist ).


----------



## Hagalaz (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Sollte es __ Nadelkraut sein lass es bloss nicht raus aus dem Teich soweit ich weiß zählt es zu den Invasiven Arten.


----------



## Elfriede (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Unterwasserpflanze es ist, aber __ Nadelkraut ist es nicht. Nadelkraut (Crassula helmsii) kenne ich gut, denn ich  habe es selbst im Teich und es schaut ganz anders aus, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen.  Gunnar, Deine Unterwasserpflanzen könnten vielleicht Armleuchteralgen sein.


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Hagalaz (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Nein Armleuchteralgen sehen ehr wir __ Hornblatt aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Hi Gunnar,

das wird ein __ Laichkraut sein (zumindest die Trieb in der Nahaufnahme sehen so aus)
Mein Potamogeton pusillus kann man auch in solchen Zöpfen aus dem Wasser nehmen

MfG Frank


----------



## Gunnar (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Hallo an alle.

Danke für die Infos. Eine Art __ Laichkraut hätte ich auch gedacht!
Da die Meinungen doch recht auseinander gehen habe ich versucht ein Bild zu vergrößern. Vielleicht ist das hilfreich:


----------



## Elfriede (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Hallo Gunnar,

ja, die Vergrößerung hilft sehr, denn darauf sind deutlich die orangeroten, männlichen Geschlechtsmerkmale einer Armleuchteralge zu erkennen, wie ich glaube. Ich kenne mich an sich nicht so gut mit Pflanzen aus, aber mit Armleuchteralgen schon, denn es war bisher die einzige Unterwasserpflasnze, die freiwillig seit vielen Jahren  in meinem Teich lebt. Schau Dir einmal den Beitrag # 49 auf Seite 5 im Thread - Unsere schönsten Algenfotos- an, dort siehst Du meine Armleuchteralgen zum Vergleich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## StefanBO (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Na, wenn das so ist, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Armleuchteralge 

Man findet ja so einiges über die "Alge des Jahres 2012", z.B.:



> Die Empfindlichkeit der Armleuchteralgen gegenüber Nährstoffen nutzen Biologen auch, um auf die Wasserqualität zu schließen. „Wo Armleuchteralgen vorkommen, ist die Welt noch in Ordnung“


Pressemitteilung der Deutschen Botanischen Gesellschaft (DBG) e.V.


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Also ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass es keine Armleuchteralge ist, da diese hier schon anderst aussieht oder?! http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:CharaHispida.jpg&filetimestamp=20060812131801


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Kamm- __ Laichkraut?????


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Leute, 

ich klinke mich einfach mal mit ein. In meinem kleinen Tümpel wachsen Dinge, die ich dort nie eingesetzt habe.
Könnt ihr mir sagen was das ist?
Diese Pflanze ist mir im zeitigen frühling das erste Mal aufgefallen. Klein und verzweigt sah es erst für mich aus wie das Wurzelwerk der __ Iris. Aber nein ... es wuchs immer mehr. Mittlerweile hat es fast den ganzen Tümpel eingenommen. Die __ Schnecken mögen es ... und es scheint auch Sauerstoff zu produzieren (nach den Bläschen zu urteilen).

     

Und das, ist das __ Hornkraut oder so was in der Art? 

 

Lacht nicht ... ich habe keine Ahnung von solchen Pflanzen 

Mandy


----------



## katja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

hey mandy 

also die ersten beiden bilder ähneln meinem __ quellmoos


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

__ Quellmoos und das andre ne __ Wasserpest art??


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Ist Quell- oder Brunnenmoos und das zweite könnte __ Hornkraut sein sieht bei mir auch so aus oder irgendein __ Tausendblatt.


----------



## Elfriede (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Hallo zusammen, hallo Darius,

ich hoffe, dass dieser Link funktioniert. Das Foto auf dieser Seite zeigt die Art der Armleucheralge, die ich meine.



> http://wissen.de.msn.com/wissen-ticker.aspx?cp-documentid=160181235



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Hi Mandy,

das erste ist kein __ Fieberquellmoos (Fontinalis antipyretica) sondern Leptodictyum riparium., das 2. auch in Mitteleuropa sehr häufig anzutreffende "Unterwassermoos" (ist ein Kosmopoltit)

Das andere ist __ Hornkraut (sieht halt nur etwas "dünn und zerzaust aus")

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Danke euch Allen,

dafür das ich es gar nicht eingesetzt habe ist in meinen Tümpel ja mittlerweile ne Artenvielfalt eingezogen 
wo auch immer das Zeug hergekommen ist ...

Ähm Frank, den Begriff Leptodictyum riparium gibt es bei Wiki nicht und auch sonst kommt nix bei raus. Und was ist ein kosmopolit? Ich habs nicht so mit Pflanzen 

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Hi Mandy,

also bei mir kommen da beim googlen mehr als 21.000 Eintäge Moose verbreiten sich wie Algen, Pilze, __ Farne über Sporen, die wie Löwenzahnsamen per Luftpost verbreitet werden

Kosmopolitisch heißt fast weltweit verbreitet - wie z.B auch die Teichpflanzen __ Schilf, breitblättriger __ Rohrkolben oder __ Hornkraut

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Aha ... vielen lieben dank.
Ja Einträge bekomme ich auch ... aber alles in Englisch und das liegt mir nicht sonderlich.
In so einem Fall greif ich gerne auf Wikipedia zurück ... aber die sagen das Wort gibt es im deutschsprachigen gar nicht :?
Ist ja auch egal.
Es ist ein __ Moos und es scheint dem Tümpel gut zu tun. Also darf es bleiben 

Mandy


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

hi
@ Mandy
Die ersten zwei weis ich nicht beim 3ten bin ich mir zu 99,9999999999999999999999999999999999999999....% sicher das es __ hornkraut ist, weil es bei mir genau soooooooo... aussieht.
Die unterwasserpflanzen konnte durch Pflanzenkäufe mit eingezogen sein und sich von einem kleinen futzel ding zu dieser großen geflechten gewachsen sein.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Hey Yannik,

Ich hab nix gekauft. In den Tümpel schmeiß ich Pflanzen rein, die im Teich kümmern um zu sehen ob sie sich erholen. Wäre ja schade sie gleich wegzuschmeißen.
Aber eben __ Moos und Unterwasserpflanzen hatte ich noch nie.

Kann so was auch durch __ Frösche eingeschleppt worden sein :?

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Hi Mandy,

ist bei sehr vielen unscheinbaren oder "exotischen" Pflanzen halt auch so das es dafür gar keinen deutschen Namen gibt, sondern nur den wissenschaftlichen Namen  
Bei den Googleseiten sind aber auch deutschsprachige dabei
Durch __ Frösche breitet sich hier kaum was aus. Eingeschleppt wird aber einiges über Vögelchen - Moossporen halt sehr leicht über den Wind. __ Hornkraut bildet als Blütenpflanze ja auch Samen aus die von einem Teich in den Tümpel umgesiedelt sein können 

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Aha Frank ... vielen dank für die Infos  

Mandy


----------



## Gunnar (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Gunnar,
> 
> ja, die Vergrößerung hilft sehr, denn darauf sind deutlich die orangeroten, männlichen Geschlechtsmerkmale einer Armleuchteralge zu erkennen, wie ich glaube. Ich kenne mich an sich nicht so gut mit Pflanzen aus, aber mit Armleuchteralgen schon, denn es war bisher die einzige Unterwasserpflasnze, die freiwillig seit vielen Jahren  in meinem Teich lebt. Schau Dir einmal den Beitrag # 49 auf Seite 5 im Thread - Unsere schönsten Algenfotos- an, dort siehst Du meine Armleuchteralgen zum Vergleich.
> 
> ...



Hallo Elfriede, hallo Leute.

Danke für eure Bemühungen.
Habe mir Freitag ein Buch besorgt. In diesem Buch sind auch Armleuchteralgen mit Foto zu sehen. Ich bin jetzt der gleichen Meinung wie Elfriede. Auch habe ich mir die Fotos in deinem Teich aus dem o.g.Beitrag angeschaut. Scheinen die gleichen zu sein!
Jetzt bin ich etwas schlauer und werde diese Art im Teich belassen, also dort, wo sie nicht störend ist!


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

@ Mandy eigentlich meinte ich das du eine Pflanze gekauft hast ( seerose, __ rohrkolben etc.) und das __ moos etc. dann mit dabei war und sich verbreitet hat


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Nee nee Yannik,

ich habe nix gekauft. Schon seit Jahren nicht mehr  Beide Pflanzen waren letztes Jahr auch noch nicht da gewesen.
Na wer weiß welcher Vogel da was eingeschleppt hat ...

Mandy


----------



## Gunnar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Na, wenn das so ist, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Armleuchteralge
> Man findet ja so einiges über die "Alge des Jahres 2012", z.B.:
> Pressemitteilung der Deutschen Botanischen Gesellschaft (DBG) e.V.



Hallo Stefan, hallo Mandy.

Dann können wir uns ja RICHTIG glücklich schätzen so eine TOLLE Alge im Teich zu haben! Und auch ich werde mich bei den __ Enten und Vögeln bedanken, denn ich habe wie Mandy in den letzten Jahren keine Pflanzen eingesetzt. In der Pressemitteilung ist zu lesen, daß Vögel für das einschleppen verantwortlich sind.
Endlich mal ne Alge, die ein Lächeln zaubert!


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was sind das für Unterwasser Pflanzen?*

Danke liebe Vögelchen 

Mandy


----------

